# Tube question



## MikeyC (Dec 24, 2010)

What bulk tube is near the pull weight of red Trumark bands? I like the red bands but I would really like something longer

Thanks
Mike


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you should try some 17-45 Chinese tubes on your slingshot. You won't be sorry, they are very good rubber for slingshots. You can wrap tie them to a wire frame slingshot if you need to and it is a very secure connection. I like to lay down a base of flat wrapped rubber on the bare steel, then place the tube down and wrap it with flat rubber to complete the attachment. This is better than Chinese handcuff method because you won't get the wear point at the end of the rod like you do when you slide them on to the end of the fork prongs.


----------



## MikeyC (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought a couple sets of them but they are all to short for me.I like a longer draw on my tubes.

Mike



smitty said:


> I think you should try some 17-45 Chinese tubes on your slingshot. You won't be sorry, they are very good rubber for slingshots. You can wrap tie them to a wire frame slingshot if you need to and it is a very secure connection. I like to lay down a base of flat wrapped rubber on the bare steel, then place the tube down and wrap it with flat rubber to complete the attachment. This is better than Chinese handcuff method because you won't get the wear point at the end of the rod like you do when you slide them on to the end of the fork prongs.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

MikeyC said:


> I think you should try some 17-45 Chinese tubes on your slingshot. You won't be sorry, they are very good rubber for slingshots. You can wrap tie them to a wire frame slingshot if you need to and it is a very secure connection. I like to lay down a base of flat wrapped rubber on the bare steel, then place the tube down and wrap it with flat rubber to complete the attachment. This is better than Chinese handcuff method because you won't get the wear point at the end of the rod like you do when you slide them on to the end of the fork prongs.


[/quote]

How long are you looking for. I have some bulk of 1745 in black and yellow. I also have some thera tube in green, black and little bit if yellow.


----------



## MikeyC (Dec 24, 2010)

Is there anything that is about the same size as Trumark red and close to the same pull or a little heavier?

Thanks


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

MikeyC said:


> Is there anything that is about the same size as Trumark red and close to the same pull or a little heavier?
> 
> Thanks


I know that is what you asked at first, but I have never tried the trumark red, though I am sure you could find the specs to make the comparison if someone doesn't answer you first.


----------



## MikeyC (Dec 24, 2010)

Is the Theratube the same as the 1745 tube? Or are the different colors different sizes?

Thanks


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

may be you could try bulk thera tube here is a link 
http://www.amazon.com/Thera-Band-Exercise-Tubing-Latex-Green/dp/B00066D69U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1299117164&sr=8-3


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

It might be difficult to find bulk tubing that matches Trumark's RRTs in both draw weight and performance, as the RRTs are tapered.


----------



## MikeyC (Dec 24, 2010)

I shot my 1745 chinese tubes quite a bit today and I am really starting to like them a lot. If they were just a couple inches longer I think the would be perfect for target shooting.

Thanks
Mike


----------

